# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Mollet.

## PINK

Shkova ne mal nje dite, e mblodha nje trajse me molle, te kuqe, jeshile, te ndryshme. Shume te mira. Puna eshte se hengrem, e sna hahet me. Spo i ha njeri. E kam shume akoma, dhe si amvise gjithe kreativetet ne fushen e artit me shkoi ne mend, po sikur ? 

te bej dicka me keto mollet para se te prishen, se jane gjynah  :i terbuar: , edhe me kete rast mesoj dhe une te bej ndonje gje nga mollet, edhe te mburrem dhe une. 

Na jepni ndonje ide c'a mund ti besh mollet, pervec marmalate, se skam ne mend te bej nje gje te tille. lol

----------


## D&G Feminine

> Shkova ne mal nje dite, e *mbolla* nje trajse me molle, te kuqe, jeshile, te ndryshme. Shume te mira. Puna eshte se hengrem, e sna hahet me. Spo i ha njeri. E kam shume akoma, dhe si amvise gjithe kreativetet ne fushen e artit me shkoi ne mend, po sikur ? 
> 
> te bej dicka me keto mollet para se te prishen, se jane gjynah , edhe me kete rast mesoj dhe une te bej ndonje gje nga mollet, edhe te mburrem dhe une. 
> 
> Na jepni ndonje ide c'a mund ti besh mollet, pervec marmalate, se skam ne mend te bej nje gje te tille. lol


bej apple pie ose
komposto molle
 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## PINK

> bej apple pie
> komposto molle



Me thuaj dhe si behet?Kjo komposto psh ?  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## uj me gaz

> Me thuaj dhe si behet?Kjo komposto psh ?


si marmelata po i hedh me pak sheqer dhe e le te zieje me pak.

pastaj i fut nje mixer dhe e ben pure molle. per arome mund t'i hedhesh shume gjera. shkon mire si kombinim me akullore, puding, kek etj etj

----------


## PINK

> si marmelata po i hedh me pak sheqer dhe e le  zieje me pak.


une as marmalate sdi te bej. Hera e fundit qe kam ngrene ka qene para shume vitesh, kur shitej marmalate ne shqiperi. Ka marmalate ketej meqe ra fjala ? lol

----------


## D&G Feminine

Tani une vete s'kam bere   :ngerdheshje:  po kur e ben mami me pelqen shume. Zihet uji me sheqer dhe hidhen mollet e prera ne feta. Pak cinnamon ne fund. Permasat me sy  :perqeshje:

----------


## PINK

> Tani  vete s'kam bere   po kur e ben mami me pelqen shume. Zihet uji me sheqer dhe hidhen mollet e prera ne feta. Pak cinnamon ne fund. Permasat me sy


si e ha apple pie ti Dixhije te nxehte apo te ftohte ?


une e haja gjithmone te ftohte, sesi me dukej e ngrohte ashtu. Po diku qe shkova e servirinin te ngrohte me akullore te ftohte siper, yammi.

----------


## skender76

> Shkova ne mal nje dite, e mblodha nje trajse me molle,  kuqe, jeshile, te ndryshme. Shume te mira. Puna eshte se hengrem, e sna hahet me. Spo i ha njeri. E kam shume akoma, dhe si amvise gjithe kreativetet ne fushen e artit me shkoi ne mend, po sikur ? 
> 
> te bej dicka me keto mollet para se te prishen, se jane gjynah , edhe me kete rast mesoj dhe une te bej ndonje gje nga mollet, edhe te mburrem dhe une. 
> 
> Na jepni ndonje ide c'a mund ti besh mollet, pervec marmalate, se skam ne mend te bej nje gje te tille. lol




Me m'nigju mu, me ato mollet na ben ca reçel fiku    :pa dhembe:  :pa dhembe:

----------


## D&G Feminine

> si e ha apple pie ti Dixhije te nxehte apo te ftohte ?
> 
> 
> une e haja gjithmone te ftohte, sesi me dukej e ngrohte ashtu. Po diku qe shkova e servirinin te ngrohte me akullore te ftohte siper, yammi.



te ngrohte, bile sot po kerkoja recipes per apple pie, dua ta bej vete nje here. 
apple pie a la mode quhet ajo me akullore  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Bamba

Futi ne furre edhe mblidh mendjen.

----------


## uj me gaz

> une as marmalate sdi  bej. Hera e fundit qe kam ngrene ka qene para shume vitesh, kur shitej marmalate ne shqiperi. Ka marmalate ketej meqe ra fjala ? lol


ne kamp te pionereve pasdite kishte "buk e graso".

----------


## PINK

Idete shoqerojini me receta si ti bej, ju lutna shume. Ti fus ne furre thote Bamba, c'a ti hedh, apo ashtu feta feta dhe aq? c'a u kuptu, c'a bera molle t'pjekme?  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## PINK

> pastaj i fut nje mixer dhe e ben pure molle. per arome mund t'i hedhesh shume gjera. shkon mire si kombinim me akullore, puding, kek etj etj


tani e pashe kete, interesante. Po 1cik kanelle ti hedh siper? besoj se po.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## D&G Feminine

Embelsire me Molle
1 kg sheqer,
03 kokrra veze
4-5 kokrra molle
1 gote uji sheqer
3 1/2 gota miell
4-5 luge gjelle arra te shtypura
4-5 luge gjelle arra te shtypura
pak vanilje
Per shurupin: 3 gota uje, 3 gota sheqer.
GATIMI
Ne nje ene rreh vezet me sheqerin derisa te tretet sheqeri, hillen mollat e grira ne rende, arrat e grira edhe mielli ku kemi hellur me perpara soden. E perzien lehte, derisa te behet brumi i shkrifte. E hellim ne tave te lyer me yndyre dhe e pjekim ne furre. Pasi piqet, e ndajme ne copa ne forme rrombi, edhe i hellim shurupin edhe pak kanelle siper.

Ki kujdes kur ti *hellesh* ok  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## D&G Feminine

Hatri jot i madh do e bej edhe vete kete embelsiren  :ngerdheshje: 

Embelsire me molla, arra, miell dhe veze.

Përbërësit
4-5 kokrra molla
vanilla sa per shije
8-10 arra te grira
3 gota mielli
3 kokrra veze
1 gote uji sheqer
pak sode
Udhëzime per pregaditje
Rrihini vezet derisa te shkrihet sheqeri
Hidhni mollat a grira, arrat, dhe miellin me soden.
Perzihen derisa te behen nje
Pjekeni ne tave (hidhni gjalpe qe te mos kapet)
Pasi te pjeket, ndahet dhe sherbehet me shurup (1 me 1 uje me sheqer)

----------


## PINK

Hillet, haha. Flmd flmd  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## mia@

Ke te gatshme Pink ne dyqan  crumbs (tip biskote) qe perzihet me molle. I gjen afer molleve ne disa dyqane. Kuti kartoni te vogla. 

 Une sot do e bej. E gatuaj shpesh, duke qene se nuk para i  ha mollet ne dore. Qeron mollet . I pret ne feta. E perzjen me crumbs, gjalpe, dhe i pjek ne furre. E shoqeroj me nje scoop vanilla ice cream. E thjeshte, e shpejte, e shijshme.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## PINK

> Ke  gatshme Pink ne dyqan  crumbs (tip biskote) qe perzihet me molle. I gjen afer molleve ne disa dyqane. Kuti kartoni te vogla. 
> 
>  Une sot do e bej. E gatuaj shpesh,  qene se nuk para i  ha mollet ne dore. Qeron mollet . I pret ne feta. E perzjen me crumbs, gjalpe, dhe i pjek ne furre. E shoqeroj me nje scoop vanilla ice cream. E thjeshte, e shpejte, e shijshme.


Dhe kjo po me pelqen. Do bej namin ne weekend. Do cudis gjithe mehallen. Flmd Mia.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

Pink,

futi ne frigorifer, dhe ruji per ne dimer,....

kur te bij bore,

bej nji Pink prej bore, dhe mollet veri per gjirin persik


 :pa dhembe: 

p.s

shume katnare qenke per kuzhine Pink,....

 :shkelje syri: 

ku ha cuni tek mensa e shkolles,...lol

----------


## mia@

[=PINK;2886763]Dhe kjo po me pelqen. Do bej namin ne weekend. Do cudis gjithe mehallen. Flmd Mia.  :buzeqeshje: [/QUOTE]

Dergona ca neve ketej .  :ngerdheshje: 

P.s Sidomos Katit, se mbase i mbyllet goja. :pa dhembe:

----------

